# serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?



## constantinosand (11. August 2012)

*serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

*serien*schaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?

in fluidmechanischer hinsicht, nicht elektromagnetischer


----------



## der_knoben (11. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

Was verstehst du denn darunter?


----------



## constantinosand (11. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

zwei lüfter *hintereinander* (nicht nebeneinander) schalten

also einen lüfter *auf* einen anderen lüfter packen (zb mit kabelbinder)
und dann zb an den cpu kühler binden


----------



## the.hai (11. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn darunter?


 
Das ist die Frage 

Es wäre ne ganz normale Reihen-/Parallelschaltung, sprich:

-in Reihe geschaltete (identische) Lüfter teilen sich die Ausgangsspannung.
2x Lüfter an 12V ---> Die Lüfter laufen jeweils mit 6V

-parallelgeschaltet kriegt jeder Lüfter die volle Ausgangsspannung

oder meinst du das Hintereinandersetzen von Lüftern? Das bringt nichts.

Wie auch, wenn die Lüfter z.b. jeweils einen Volumenstrom von 60 Kubikmeter/s haben, sollen dann zwei hintereinander mehr haben? Es kommen ja nur 60Kubikmeter/s beim zweiten an, die er ja auch mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit weiterschiebt.

Noch dazu würden sie sich eher behindern, da es zu Verwirbelungen kommt. (deshalb nutzt man auch Shrouds, da Lüfter einen "Freiraum" brauchen)



In der reinen Theorie könnte es minimal was bringen, dabei würde man aber das Problem der Verwirbelungen ignorieren. z.B. Nimmst du ja dem ersten Lüfter ein bischen Arbeit beim Wegpusten ab, da der zweite ansaugt und umgekehrt. 

Das ist graue Theorie und hat nichts mit Praxis zu tun^^zudem wäre selbst die "Durchsatzsteigerung" wahrscheinlich kaum messbar.


----------



## FreezerX (11. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

Das Hintereinanderschalten bringt nichts, außer mehr Geräusch.


----------



## constantinosand (11. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

des hab ich vermutet


----------



## rumor (13. August 2012)

Also in der Lüftungstechnik werden solche "Doppellüfter" eingesetzt. Der Volumenstrom bleibt fast gleich, allerdings erhöht sich der Differenzdruck. Sowas braucht man dann wenn mehrere Leistungsstufen hinsichtlich des Druckes gebraucht werden. Passiert bei Lüftungen aber selten, im Pc sollte es wie beschrieben im besten fall die Kühlung minimal verbessern, aber auch jeden Fall wird die Lautstärke sich drastisch erhöhen.

Selbes Prinzip gilt bei Pumpen für Flüssigkeiten. Da gibt es auch Pumpen in Reihe und Paralell. Bei Reihenschaltung erhöht sich der Differenzdruck, bei Parallelschaltung der Volumenstrom.

MfG


----------



## constantinosand (13. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

bitte um *erläuterung* des "*differenzdrucks*"


----------



## rumor (13. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

Der Differenzdruck ist sozusagen der Druck den ein Lüfter aufbauen kann. Der Maximale Volumenstrom von z.b. 93m³/h wird erreicht wenn der Lüfter einfach hochkant aufm Tisch steht. Der Maximale Differenzdruck wird erreicht wenn du auf die Druckseite z.b. einen Luftballon schnallst und darin den druck misst.

Differenzdruck bezieht sich dabei auf die Druckdifferenz zwischen Atmosphäre und "dem inneren des Luftballons", immer gemessen auf NN (1013, *schlag-mich-tot* mbar )

Ich hoffe so weit kann man meinen wirren Gedanken folgen.

Jetzt wirds lustig:

Hab hier mal n bild zur vereinfachten Erklärung gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




H = Differenzdruck
Q = Volumenstrom

Die beiden Werte sind voneinander Abhängig. Eine Kurve wie hier gezeigt kann man mit Einschränkungen auch für PC Lüfter misbrauchen.

Der Betriebspunkt ergibt sich von alleine :

Der Lüfter versucht so viel Volumenstrom wie möglich zu erzeugen. dabei trifft er auf wiederstand (Kühler). durch den Druck der erzeugt werden muss sinkt der Volumenstrom. Irgendwann (meistens sofort  ) stellt sich der Betriebspunkt ein, also der Lüfter erzeugt gerade so viel volumenstrom wie Ihm möglich ist.
Will Ich den Volumenstrom erhöhen steigt auch der Wiederstand des Kühlers. Ergo brauche ich mehr Power. In der Lüftungstechnik sagt man : Volumenstrom wird durch Größe erzeugt (Lüfterdurchmesser), Differenzdruck durch Drehzahl.

Erhöhe Ich jetzt den möglichen Differenzdruck des Lüfters verändert sich die Kurve und der Betreibspunkt. In 98% aller Fälle wird durch den höheren Differenzdruck auch der Volumenstrom erhöht.

Das Ganz muss man jetzt aber bei PC Lüftern etwas relativieren : ich geh mal davon aus das so ein 120mm Lüfter kaum mehr als 50 Pascal differenzdruck schafft, ist aber nur ne schätzung eines unwissenden.

Ich hoffe mal das diese Erklärung einigermaßen verständlich war. 

MFG


----------



## constantinosand (31. August 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

zb pcgh 11/2011 seite 62

"..Der parallele Betrieb
zweier Lüfter bringt gerade bei _niedrigen_
Drehzahlen einen großen Vorteil."


----------



## rumor (1. September 2012)

Genau ^^
Komischerweise wird's aber fast nicht gemacht bzw es wird davon abgeraten. Auf der anderen Seite sind auf manchen CPU Kühlern 2 Lüfter vorgesehen ^^. Die wissen warum ^^

Hab die Sache mit der Lautstärke auch mal getestet, wenn alles gut entkoppelt ist wird da nix lauter, subjektiv wird's sogar leiser.


----------



## the.hai (1. September 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*



rumor schrieb:


> Genau ^^
> Komischerweise wird's aber fast nicht gemacht bzw es wird davon abgeraten. Auf der anderen Seite sind auf manchen CPU Kühlern 2 Lüfter vorgesehen ^^. Die wissen warum ^^
> 
> Hab die Sache mit der Lautstärke auch mal getestet, wenn alles gut entkoppelt ist wird da nix lauter, subjektiv wird's sogar leiser.


 
ein cpu kühler wird aber nie zwei lüfter direkt anneinander verwenden, da liegt immer der kühler dazwischen. da machen 2 lüfter auch sinn, für mehr leistung.
hier geht es um die frage, was passiert wenn ich 2 lüfter direkt anneinander baue.


----------



## rumor (1. September 2012)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> ein cpu kühler wird aber nie zwei lüfter direkt anneinander verwenden, da liegt immer der kühler dazwischen. da machen 2 lüfter auch sinn, für mehr leistung.
> hier geht es um die frage, was passiert wenn ich 2 lüfter direkt anneinander baue.



Diese Frage hatte ich nach bestem wissen beantwortet.

Wenn man je einen Lüfter vor und hinter den Kühler baut erzielt man einen ähnlichen Effekt wie mit 2 Lüftern auf einer Seite. Jedenfalls von der physikalischen Seite.

Da spielt natürlich noch mit rein das die meisten Kühler seitlich offen sind, was starken Einfluss auf den "Luftzug" hat.

Aber ich denke mal die grundsätzliche frage des TE wurde gründlich beantwortet.


----------



## constantinosand (1. September 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

warum is ein radiator mit zwei seriellen lüftern weniger effektiv..
http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cat...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/8/h80_rad_fans.png

..als ein doppelt so breiter radiator, der aber nur halb so dick is, mit zwei parallelen lüftern?
http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cat...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/1/h100_rad_fan_v1.png

laut pcgh 11/2011 seite 62


----------



## rumor (1. September 2012)

Da kann ich jetzt nur vermuten:

Größere Fläche und besserer durchfluss.
Zudem hast du ja mit 2 seriellen Lüftern nicht so viel Volumenstrom wie mit 2 einzelnen.
Durch die Serienschaltung erhöht sich zwar der Durchsatz etwas, aber 2 Lüfter werden da immer mehr bringen.

Gibt hier aber bestimmt Experten dies genauer wissen.


----------



## constantinosand (1. September 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

vielleicht deswegen auch die aufteilung der cpu kühler
http://www.bequiet.com/admin/FileSe...se/_low_res_w/bk017/bk017_w_l_2.jpg&width=570


----------



## rumor (3. September 2012)

Das hat wohl eher akustische Gründe. Durch die geringen wiederstände wird wenig Drehzahl benötigt, wenig Druck und dadurch weniger Lautstärke.
Im Gegenzug wird natürlich mit hoher Drehzahl mehr luftdurchsatz da sein wie mit einem Lüfter.


Kann aber auch sein das es hauptsächlich Optik ist ^^


----------



## Toseman (3. September 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

Um mit zwei Lüftern in Serie wirklich nennenswert mehr Differenzdruck hinzubekommen, müssten die beiden aber unterschiedliche Drehrichtungen haben. Es sei denn, man hat zwischen den beiden Lüftern noch ein Element (z.B. den Kühler oder Radiator), das den Luftstrom wieder halbwegs gerade ausrichtet. Sonst dreht sich der zweite Rotor relativ nutzlos in dem rotierenden Luftstrudel mit, den der erste Lüfter erzeugt hat.

Deswegen ist bei den CPU Kühlern mit mehreren Lüftern üblicherweise einer vor und der andere hinter dem Kühler montiert. Das ist dann auch leiser als die Variante mit den unterschiedlichen Drehrichtungen, da dabei noch schlimmere Verwirbelungen zwischen den Rotoren entstehen (außerdem ists billiger weil man nur eine Lüftervariante in höheren Stückzahlen verwendet).


----------



## rumor (4. September 2012)

2 gegenläufige Axiallüfter erzeugen natürlich mehr Druck als 2 gleichlaufende. Umso größer der Durchmesser, Deal mehr fällts auf.
Wir reden hier ja aber nicht von 500mm Lüftern, sondern von 120mm 

Wichtig wäre mal zu wissen welchen Druck so ein Lüfter überhaupt erzeugen kann und wie seine Kennlinie aussieht.
Ich glaube aber kaum das das noch jemand interessiert  ^^

Axiallüfter bauen ja prinzipiell nicht so viel Druck auf wie Radiallüfter, aber durch das zusammenschalten sollte sich doch was tun. Insbesondere wenn's 2 baugleiche Lüfter mit gleicher Drehzahl sind.

Leider hab ich kein Volumenstrom-Messgerät, aber den maximalen Differenzdruck kann ich messen. Leider sagt dieser alleine garnix aus 

Da kommt mir noch ne andere frage in den Sinn :
Ist schonmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen z.B. An einen Mora-Kühler einen Radiallüfter mit reduzierstück oder so zu bauen???


----------



## Chron-O-John (4. September 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

Hey, das Ist ja interessant. In vielen Servern sieht man ja auch 2 Lüfter hintereinander. Ich dachte eher es ist aus redundanzgründen, aber das mit dem Höheren Druck macht schon sinn. In so einem 1HE-Gerät ist ja nicht sonderlich viel Platz, da muss die Luft durch alles Mögliche durchgepresst werden.


----------



## rumor (4. September 2012)

Das ist interessant, hab bisher immer gedacht das in Servern sehr hochdrehende Lüfterchen verbaut werden weils da ja nicht wirklich auf Lautstärke ankommt.


----------



## constantinosand (17. November 2012)

*AW: serienschaltung von lüfter - bringt das was?*

hab jetzt nen zweiten lüfter hinter meinen cpu kühler gepackt

ca 5 grad kälter
lautstärke beinahe gleichbleibend zum ausgangszustand
langer cpu kühler mit 12 heatpipes von vorn bis hinten

fazit
cpu sowie gpu kühler mit ein dutzend heatpipes bringens samt zwei 120mm lüfter auf 5v
seriell und parallel


----------

